# Debian7 + ZendServer CE + nginx (SSH)



## xamunrax (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche gerade meinen neuen server zum laufen zu bringen und darauf möchte ich gern ZendServer CE + nginx laufen lassen.

Nun finde ich passé keine Tipps dazu im Netz - vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch weiter... 

Hier die Anleitung (offiziell von Zend) für die Installation des ZendServers (nicht CE):
http://files.zend.com/help/Zend-Server-6/content/deb_installing_zend_server.htm

Da ich nur zugriff per SSH habe wäre eine Installation über apt wünschenswert 

Vielleicht ist ja hier der eine oder andere der das schon umgesetzt hat und mich nicht weiter im dunkeln stehen lässt.

Vielen Dank im voraus! 
Marco


----------



## xamunrax (4. Dezember 2013)

Okay okay... wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil... sollte noch jemand dieses problem haben - bei zendserver 6.x gibt es keine separate ce installation, einfach die "normale" installation ausführen und im backend dann die lizenz ändern...


----------

